# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Fitttest Male?

## lildevil

who's the fittest Male for you?
Andy
Carl
Jimmy
Kane
Sam
Robert
Jack 
Matthew 
tom

----------


## Treacle

None they're all ugly.

----------


## lildevil

well don't put anything then.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe Jack, Tom, Sam, and Zack are on that list!  :EEK!:  lol!

----------


## Treacle

> I can't believe Jack, Tom, Sam, and Zack are on that list!  lol!


Lmao!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Alan Turner gets my vote he's the best of a bad bunch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Alan Turner gets my vote he's the best of a bad bunch


Lmao, but what about Pollard WQ!?   :Lol:

----------


## lildevil

well some people might think old people our fit so i put them on.

----------


## Treacle

> Lmao, but what about Pollard WQ!?


Nah I wouldn't go with Ferret tache...

----------


## Treacle

> well some people might think old people our fit so i put them on.


Lmao we're not Catherine Zeta Jones you know chick?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Lmao!


I wouldn't mind a bit of Jarvis or Len either  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I wouldn't mind a bit of Jarvis or Len either


LOL! Now that really is sick!   :Sick:   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> LOL! Now that really is sick!


Alan 'Ten Chins' Turner is worse!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think matthew is the best

----------


## Angeldelight

it has to be Matthew... everyone loves a bad boy...

----------


## xCharliex

Mmmm Matthew Carl is lush as well though

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh it's got to be Andy

----------


## xCharliex

Shame about his face though, he has a body to die for hehe

----------


## Krystal Klear

I love Carl! but Andy's body is well special!!  :Bow:

----------


## phils little sister

Carl

----------


## lildevil

Carl, cause she's sooooooooooooooooo cute.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think matthew is

----------


## Jemma

Carl !

----------


## i_luv_dennis

carl

----------


## Potato1992

andy

----------


## true.moon

um....
matthew

----------


## lildevil

i don't like matthew he's so... spiteful.

----------


## true.moon

i dont like his personalty but he is quite good looking
(if he had a shave!)

----------


## lildevil

same here

----------


## chance

i voted for sam  :Rotfl:   :Sick:

----------


## lildevil

lol

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i like matthew

----------


## kayla05

I think Mathew is sexy! but i also think Robert and Andyare aswell.

----------


## Cherryz

I think Paul is! lol

----------


## true.moon

> I think Mathew is sexy! but i also think Robert and Andyare aswell.


me too but i dont like matts evilness

----------


## kayla05

Yeah matt is evil, but he's still sexy!

----------


## Jemma

He's better when he's doing his evil look, when he smiles he just isn't sexy.

----------

